# rear speaker work



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

im assuming someone has posted about this before, but i didnt see anything in the archives.. anyway, my question is, does anyone have advice on how i should go about reworking the rear speakers in my 98 200sx so they sound better? im thinking about buying new ones, and cutting the carpeting to fit around them, but i dont wanna mess up. what was nissan thinking when they covered the things up?

also, on a unrelated note, how do i post pictures? i read the instructions, but it doesnt make sense to me. is there a special place i am supposed to upload them onto the forums site? or do i have to make my own web site and upload them there?

any help would be appreciated. 
-k


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

How to Post Images...
Your picture must be hosted from a website.
for example...this is a link to a picture 
http://www.onlineshowoff.com/images/cars/2238/sentra21.jpg

if you would like it to show up as an image we can see...
type in 
[I M G]website[/I M G] (without the spaces)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well you can cut holes about an inch smaller than the diameter of the speaker, and then just place the grill that comes with a new speaker over the cut hole. 
If you get new speakers the size that fits right in without any mods, would be 6 1/2 oversized or 6 3/4.
Or you can do something similar to my set up pictured below.








I completlly cut out the inner ring in the rear deck. Then I made a template, out of 1/4" balsa wood. Then wraped the wood ring with spreaker cloth.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey I just noticed that you are from Fresno. I live in Visalia. 
Check out this thread.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3933


----------



## AltimatSE-R (Jul 24, 2002)

i put my speakers in with the rear deck covering them and the sound comes through alright but does anyone know the size of the fronts on a sentra se-r 91
thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They are 6 1/2". Others will fit, with a lil modification. 
Here is a chart. 
Crutchfield


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys.
next paycheck i think ill buy some new speakers and give it a shot. it amazes me how much work people do on their cars. the money, the time, the knowledge.. how do you guys do it?

peace from the central valley
-k


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

the best move i made was cutting a 6x9 inch hole in the rear deck... surrounded by dynamat.... made a helluva diff....


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

uh... make that two (2) holes in the rear deck... lol


----------

